# Granite Chief Dämpfer defekt.



## Theo1 (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Granite Chief Fahrer 
welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem orginal Fox Dämpfer gemacht?
Meiner ist seit 4 Wochen unterwegs und Rose hat keine tausch Dämpfer dafür .Wollte einen Rock Shox RT3 haben da der Fox nach 6 Wochen schon Defekt war, gibts aber für das 2011 GC nicht.
Das 2012 hat einen längeren 200er Dämpfer drin da wurde die Wippe geändert.
Also Fox nimmer.
Mein Bike steht seit 15.12 ohne Dämpfer da und von Rose keine Hilfe, nur die Aussage Ersatzdämpfer gibts nicht.
Laut Rose ist der Dämpfer bei TOXO seit letztem Jahr.
Also nix Biken bei dem top Wetter 

Theo


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Januar 2012)

Also das mit deinem fox dämpfer ist pech und das toxo ein eher lahmer verein ist wissen wir ja auch. Da kann Rose auch nix für, ich würde da mal eine frist setzen.

Auch würde ich mal toxo selber anschreiben und fragen warum das denn so lange mit rep von deinem dämpfer dauert.

So jetzt mal zu deiner eingangsfrage, ich bin top zufrieden mit meinem dämpfer.

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Rose hat Toxo schon 2 Fristen gesetzt, bis ende der Woche sollen sie eine
Lieferrung bekommen.
Die Funktion des Dämpfers bis 75kg mit dem GC Setup und großer Kammer ist Super, nur leider nach 6 Wochen war er halt hin..
Hoffe auf ende der Woche.
Der Service bei Rose ist Top und es gibt immer Hilfe bei Fragen.
Bevor ich aber nochmal den Fox einbaue, will ich mir einen RS RT3 HV besorgen als Ersatz.

Theo


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Januar 2012)

Mit dem RS hast du aber auch keinen bessern dämpfer, halt nur einen anderen 

Aber verstehen kann ich das schon irgendwie !

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (16. Januar 2012)

Hi Theo,

das kann dir bei jedem Dämpfer passieren egal ob Fox, RS, MZ, DT,.....
- kommt immer wieder vor bei allen Marken. 
Ärgerlich ist sowas immer, vorallem, wenn dass Problem dann nicht allzu fix behoben wird, wobei man wohl jeder Firma einräumen muss, dass wohl der Weihnachtsurlaub/Jahrewechsel dazwischen lag... 

Meine bessere Hälfte und ich haben zur Zeit 3 problemlosfunktionierende RP23 im Betrieb (Mod. 2010 - 2012).
Deinen Wunsch nach dem RT3 kann ich trotz allem nachvollziehen, hätte mich ggf. auch dafür entschieden, wenn es den 2011 schon gegeben hätte, hatte ihn auch an meinem Scalpel und finde, dass er dem Fox absolut ebebürtig ist. 
Service beim RS-Dämpfer kann jeder vernünftige Händler machen und das Fox-Image, was durch überzogene Aftermarket-Preise kommt, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen und dazu noch der Toxo_Service.  

Der Fox RP 23 in meinem GC 2011 funktioniert gut, denke aber das der RS RT3 genausogut perfomen würde. 
Die Fox Talas ist für mich jedoch keine Offenbarung, vernünftig abgestimmt funktioniert die zwar auch gut, aber eine Gabel ohne Absenkung funktioniert einfach besser.

Da ich den Fox-bling-bling-Faktor nicht brauche und m.M. nach Produkte andere Marken mindestens auf dem gleichen/einem höheren Level performen und wartungs/servicefreundlicher sind wird mein nächstes Bike ohne Fox-Parts aufgebaut.

Trotz allem ist der RP23 ein gute Dämpfer und wenn deiner wieder läuft, wirst du schon Spass damit haben.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## TheOnos (22. Januar 2012)

Wie oft habt ihr eure Komponenten denn bei der Wartung/Service?

Die Intervalle die FOX vorgibt sind ja kaum einzuhalten, vor allem da der Service bei Toxoholics ja eigentlich nicht bezahlbar ist. (In meinem Fall ca. 200â¬).


EDIT: Und selber machen wÃ¤re zwar mÃ¶glich (zB Ãlwechsel), aber da verfÃ¤llt ja die Garantie komplett, soweit ich weis.


----------



## Theo1 (22. Januar 2012)

Rose hat den Dämpfer am Donnerstag Versand , nach dem Einbau steht fest, 
er hat immer noch keine Plattform Funktion, also hat das Servicen bei 
Toxoholics nix gebracht.
Morgen geht er zurück zu Rose dann sehn mer weiter.
Also nochmal ein Bike ohne Dämpfer, werde mir einen RS Monarch besorgen, da geht der Service by Home .

Theo


----------

